# rack mount



## Gizmo77

Bueno, tristemente, y dado que durante años nadie ha tenido la gentileza de traducir "rack" en el entorno del audio como "estante" o incluso "bandeja", voy a intentar al menos que una traducción como "rack mount" me quede mona .

El problema, es que en realidad se usa tan indistintamente para referirse a que algo es "enrackable" (diossssssssssssssssss) como a la montura con la que podrían alojarse en un recinto especial algunos cacharros.

Os pongo algunas imágenes de material "rack mount"

Maleta donde se pueden alojar:
http://media.zzounds.com/media/brand,zzounds/8U_RACK-1a9a811de9f467551d0b721f776b20f4.jpg

De acuerdo, ¿ahora cómo defino "rack mount gear" a la hora de colocarlo como título?

Yo voto por "Equipo instalable en rack" (montable... es que pienso en esa palabra y me pongo suavecito y pelón xDD).
¿Alguna propuesta? Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras ayudas, sugerencias...


----------



## giselak

Acá hay un diccionario de audio

*Rack.* Estante. *~** de 19".* 1. Mueble de dimensiones estándar usado para la colocación de equipos de audio. 2. Dispositivo de dimensiones estándar para su colocación en _racks_ de 19" (48.3 cm). Normalmente la altura del dispositivo viene dada en "alturas" que también están normalizadas a 1.75" (4.5 cm).


----------



## giselak

Rack _ Definición:_ (soporte metálico) es una estructura de metal muy resistente, generalmente de forma cuadrada de aproximadamente 3mt de alto por uno de ancho, en donde se colocan los equipos, que son ajustados al rack sobre sus orificios laterales mediante tornillos


----------



## giselak

No quiero mostrarte las  definiciones sino darte idea del vocabulario relacionado que puede darte una idea para la oración que necesitas traducir.


----------



## Gizmo77

Que sí, hombre . El problema es que a un profesional del audio, le dices la palabra "estante" y se queda mirando al infinito y más allá. Tristemente, se encuentra dentro de los miles de términos que nunca podrán ser "repescados" y conducidos. Por eso, muy a mi pesar, he de manter el vocablo "rack" pero al menos, intentaré evitar la expresión "enrackable" que más de una vez he visto por ahí. Muchas gracias. 

P.D.: Muchas gracias por ese diccionario, aunque ya lo conocía. Es más, he participado en el foro de DrPro... Pero se agradece inmensamente tu ayuda.


----------



## giselak

¡De nada, se ayuda como se puede!
Pensé que no lo conocías porque dijiste que nadie había traducido esa palabra en el ámbito del audio...


----------



## tatius

Buenas, Gizmo:

Mi problema es que me gusta tu traducción, así que se me bloquean las sugerencias...

"Equipo con montaje en rack", por ejemplo.


----------



## Gizmo77

Bueno, el problema, es que soy técnico de sonido. Libros, revistas, manuales... de audio he leído no sabéis cuántos. Por eso, me molesta un poco ver como hay términos que la gente no se tomó la molestia de traducir (habiendo una palabra que designe lo mismo) o que hace una traducción a su manera.

Ej. Patch bay- lo que en las antiguas dependencias de las compañías telefónicas se conocía como centralita. Pues no, ahora no se puede decir centralita, se dice "patch bay" que queda  muy "cul". Al acto de cablear, obviamente... "pachear" (eso sí... cuando se escribe, se pone la "t")

Fader: Potenciómetro deslizante (lo que veis subir y bajar a los técnicos de sonido cuando ajustan volumenes). No lo llames atenuador, deslizador... di "fader" o "feider" que mola mazo. (Una vez oí decir "cremallera" ehem...)

Las roscas o potenciómetros, no existen, son knobs o pots.

No se dice megafonía de conciertos, se usa PA (Public Address)
No se dice relación, proporción... se usa ratio
No se dice aletargado, o inactivo... se dice bypass
No se dice preescucha... se dice PFL (Pre Fader Listening - aunque yo acuñé el término "Por Favor Escucha")

Imagino que me entenderéis.


----------



## JJ1113

Sobre el significado de rack, a mí me sorprende que la traducción sea ¨Estante¨ pero que en el deporte, rugby, sea una formacion móvil (que se juntan varios jugadores) y forman como un scrum espontáneo. ¿¿De dónde saldrá esto, dónde estará esta traducción??
Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## frangs

Si te refieres al armario con estantes en donde se montan equipos (que pueden ser electrónicos, de audio, etc...), eso se llama bastidor (al menos en España). Saludos.


----------



## jarguare

Buenas:

Gizmo 77 => De inglés no sé mucho (y de audio menos aún), pero ratio es una palabra perfectamente válida en español.

JJ1113 => El término de rugby que estás buscando es "ruck", se pronuncia igual pero esa "u" lo cambia todo.


----------

